# Evenin' all



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Yawn* Early am here. Fernie should be fantastic. It has a good rep with a lot of riders I know. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oorite there taffy? 

fernie is nice... are you all sorted? coz if not, i can recommend a few places....

welcome to this here site as well. 

cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.

No, I dont know much about Fernie at the moment but talking to one of my customers today who's been there and says its awesome. Not really sure of where I'm going to go but I'll probably end up just having a bit of an explore... I'm going to have to limit myself a little though as the missus is going to be tagging along.

Never been anywhere other than Europe before so I'm really looking forward to it. The crazy thing is is that for 7 days, sharing with two other guys in a chalet in France, I can get 10 days in Fernie with an en-suite bathroom in a 4 star hotel.... for £100 less !!!!!!!!!

Ok, the nine hour flight is not something I'm looking forward to but needs must eh?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, the drinks are free on those flights. Just got schnokered and sleep it off. Definitely a long flight, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

when i went to fernie, i was set up to go fully catered in a near by chalet with a company called canadian powder tours. it was booked and paid for and then they started adding fees for currency exchanges and stuff like that, so i cancelled and got a refund.

this however came after i had gotten flights seperately from their contact in Monarch airlines. now for sure, they aren't the best fliers in the world, but they were cheap and so an upgrade was easily affordable and made the flight an absolute pleasure.

the drive down from calgary was a bit of a slog what with jet lag and all but the motel accomodation we ended up in was oorite. fernie has a bunch of places to stay at for top dollar at the bottom of the hill; or 15 minutes away, there is the mining village (with real 'south park' vibe) which has more choice of eats and drinks at proper prices. it just means forking out a dollar each way for the ski bus... the last one of which is about 5pm and so it kinda kills any wet boot wearing apres ski (unless a $50 dollar taxi is considered okay)

the hill itself rocks; lots of bowls and steeps; but for the same reason much can be closed off thanks to the ultra conservative 'safety first' ski patrol and avy control teams.... but they are worth listening to for obvious reason. don't go there without trannies.:thumbsup:


----------

